# Probleme Ipod Nano 4eme Generation



## ietremblant (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour a tous et merci de m'acceuillir sur votre forum que je viens de decouvrir,

J'ai un probleme avec un ipod Nano dans la molette ne fonctionne plus mais le clic lui fonctionne sans probleme.
La restauration n'a pas résolu mon problème.

Auriez vous une idée vous les spécialistes de Mac.

Merci de vos aides

Ietremblant


----------

